# [Framebuffer]au démarrage(résolu)

## Gentoo_Lover

je galére depuis hier a vouloir faire fonctionner le framebuffer avec grub pour le mod console mais je ny arrive pas   :Crying or Very sad:   j'ai pourtant suivis le HOW-TO exprés pour mais rien a faire ...

dans grub.conf je rejoute l'option vga=791 aprés root=/dev/hda3 

et j'ai activer les trucs dans le kernel mais j'ai peut etre oublier un truc !

vous avez une idée ?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## theturtle123

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et j'ai activer les trucs dans le kernel mais j'ai peut etre oublier un truc !
> 
> 

 

précise quels "trucs" tu as activé

la raison pour laquelle ça ne marche pas (écran noir, VGA normal, freeze du pc ?)

la carte video que tu as

----------

## yoyo

Je suppoose que tu veux parler du topic : The Gentoo Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash How-To ???

Dans ce cas, le paramètre "vga=" doit être comme ceci :

```
    | 640x480  800x600  1024x768 1280x1024

----+-------------------------------------

256 |  0x301    0x303    0x305    0x307   

32k |  0x310    0x313    0x316    0x319   

64k |  0x311    0x314    0x317    0x31A   

16M |  0x312    0x315    0x318    0x31B
```

Essaie avec différentes valeurs pour ce paramètre et n'utilise pas d'image de fond au départ (tu peux avoir des problèmes si la taille/profondeur de ton framebuffer est différente de celle de ton image) ...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

alors exactement j'ai un écran noir , ma carte graphique est une ATI radeon 9600 Pro ! et oui il s'agit bien de ce topic !!

voici mon .config 2.6.5 mais est on vraiment obligé d'voir un initrd pour un framebuffer tout seul sans bootplash car mon pote (qui a la gentoo) me dit qu'il n'a pas d'initrd et que c'est possible sans !

----------

## theturtle123

j'ai pas trop le temps de regarder ton .config mais pour ma radeon 9700, il ne faut SURTOUT PAS activer le framebuffer spécifique radeon dans le kernel

il ne faut laisser que VESA dans les drivers

teste ça si ce n'est pas déjà fait

----------

## Bastux

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> alors exactement j'ai un écran noir , ma carte graphique est une ATI radeon 9600 Pro ! et oui il s'agit bien de ce topic !!
> 
> voici mon .config 2.6.5 mais est on vraiment obligé d'voir un initrd pour un framebuffer tout seul sans bootplash car mon pote (qui a la gentoo) me dit qu'il n'a pas d'initrd et que c'est possible sans !

 

le initrd il sert à avoir le bootsplash pendant que la machine boote...

C'est nécessaire en effet. Je ne sais pas comment ton pote il fait, en tous cas je ne connais pas de méthode pour avoir un bootsplash sans initrd...

----------

## theturtle123

je confirme ton pote est bizarre   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

non il utilise le framebuffer sans initrd ! il a pas de bootsplash et dans quelle section c'est les drivers radeon a ne pas activer ?

----------

## theturtle123

dans un 2.6.x c'est dans la section

Device Drivers => Graphics Support 

j'ai de coché :

Support for Framebuffer device 

VESA VGA graphics support

dans Console display driver support :

Video Mode selection support

FrameBuffer console support

et dans bootup logo tout coché (pour avoir un joli ptit pinguin)

----------

## yoyo

Pas besoin d'initrd pour avoir le framebuffer mais il est nécessaire pour le bootsplash ...

framebuffer = term "haute résolution"

bootsplash = "image(s) de fond" dans les terms

Le "framebuffer" s'active dans le menuconfig du noyau (pour les kernels patchés tels les gentoo-sources et gentoo-dev-sources) et via un paramètre dans grub/lilo => pas besoin d'initrd.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> dans un 2.6.x c'est dans la section
> 
> Device Drivers => Graphics Support 
> 
> j'ai de coché :
> ...

 

tu as du coché ou tu a décoché ?

----------

## nuts

ila  cocher, active.

----------

## theturtle123

oui j'ai coché

c'était un "de" préposition

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok lol , en tout cas merci de votre aide c'était bel et bien le driver ATI Radeon qu'il fallait enlever et maintenant le Framebuffer marche !  :Very Happy: 

merci   :Wink: 

je laisse ce topic ouvert car maintenant je vais m'attaquer au bootsplash !

et aussi quelques question , je souaite avoir le nom du package permettant de faire des sreenshots en mod console , et aussi le nom d'un bench pour le FS !

----------

## theturtle123

de rien

je ne sais pas pour les noms de paquetages...

tente un emerge -S screenshot ou un truc du genre

----------

## yuk159

```
 media-gfx/fbgrab

      Latest version available: 1.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 11 kB

      Homepage:    http://hem.bredband.net/gmogmo/fbgrab/

      Description: Framebuffer screenshot utility

      License:     GPL-2

```

 :Wink: 

Il y a aussi qingy qui permet de se loguer sans demarrer un DM

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

et c'est quoi la commande pour faire un screen avec fbgrab ??

et aussi est ce que l'un de vous a un bootsplash ?? et celui gentoo est il beau ?

----------

## theturtle123

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> et c'est quoi la commande pour faire un screen avec fbgrab ??
> 
> 

 

```
man fbgrab
```

devrait te dire ça ou

```
fbgrab -h
```

ou encore

```
fbgrab --help
```

le reste je sais pas

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ha ouiiii c'est vrai , merci !

----------

## theturtle123

de rien   :Wink: 

pense au man ça t'évitera de tout le temps poster   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

a koi sert l'option ywrap,mtrr dans grub.conf expliqué dans le HOW-TO pour le bootplash ?? et a la suite de cela on est vraiment obliger de mettre vga=0x317 ou puis je mettre vga=791 (ce que j'ai actuellement sans aucun pb)

----------

## Lacteus

Je pense que ywrap permet à vesa de connaitre la taille de l'écran et de s'y adapter mais ce n'est qu'une supposition...

mtrr a peut etre un rapport avec le MTRR du noyau (MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support), mais je ne suis pas sur non plus...

Tu peux remplacer ces options par la résolution et la fréquence de ton écran.

Par exemple : 1024x768@72

----------

## Lacteus

Ceci dit, j'ai également un problème pour mon bootsplash de départ.

J'ai suivi à la lettre le tuto, et cela, 4 fois de suite, sans succès...

Voilà comment cela se passe :

 - Lilo démarre

 - Lancement de linux

 - Affichage du bootsplash pendant une demi-seconde

 - Ecran complètement brouillé et illisible

Si je démarre linux sans le bootsplash, le framebuffer fonctionne car j'ai le fameux logo en haut à gauche de l'écran.

Je vais recompiler le noyau sans mettre le support du framebuffer pour ma carte graphique dans le noyau.

C'est une 3D Blaster Banshee.

En espérant que ça fonctionne enfin...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Lacteus wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, j'ai également un problème pour mon bootsplash de départ.
> 
> J'ai suivi à la lettre le tuto, et cela, 4 fois de suite, sans succès...
> 
> Voilà comment cela se passe :
> ...

 

justement il ne faut pas mettre le support pour ta carte dans le noyau sinon tu as des pbs !

----------

## Lacteus

arf   :Embarassed: 

merci, je recompile ça et je vous dis si ça marche  :Smile: 

Edit : rien à dire, ça marche du tonnerre   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok moi j'essaye et je vous le confirme   :Wink:  ! bin tu vois finalement c'était pas grand chose !!

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

tien voila qu'est ce que ca donne chez moi :

Mon Frammebuffer

et voila mon Bootplash  :Very Happy:  :

Mon Bootsplash

----------

